# Making use of the new Electric Engine Facility



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Deutsche Bahn's Br.120 is exiting the facility after a coupler replacement (really) to pick up it's awaiting train on track 1, while OBB 1014 is entering the facility for a 100 hour electrical check and pantograph inspection and graphite replacement.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the last picture the most


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks. I would have liked the first one more had it been in proper focus. This phone's camera ain't the greatest.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

In focus ir not those engines look real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

it's not the focus, i find the window on background distracting. otherwise with some cardboard on the back (even plain white) you can have a neat place for photo ops. i guess i'm getting to picky again  

phones can be surprisingly good as camera these days. try tapping on screen to show your phone where you want it to focus.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That doesn't always work at close range. It's usually OK for distant shots though.

The Galaxy 7 I had for which the battery swelled took excellent photos.


----------

